# BUENOS AIRES | Expo 2023 | App



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

--------------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Winners of the Public Space, Boulevard and Bridge contest for Expo 2023 *



Mayo65 said:


> Sumo material:
> 
> *PRIMER PREMIO
> Autores*: Arq. Karla Montauti (Venezuela), Arq. Pablo Pschepiurca (Argentina), Arq. Rodrigo Grassi (Argentina) y Arq. María Hojman (Argentina).
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Winners of the second contest of EXPO 2023, Antena-Mirador *



Salvatierra said:


> Ganadores del segundo concurso de la EXPO 2023, *Antena-Mirador*
> 
> 1º PREMIO:
> Trabajo clave 4G6
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Winners of the third contest of EXPO 2023, International Pavilions *



Salvatierra said:


> Ganadores del tercer concurso de la EXPO 2023, *Pavellones Internacionales*
> 
> 1º PREMIO:
> Trabajo clave 3D9
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Winners for the Argentine Pavilion *



Salvatierra said:


> Ya salieron los ganadores para el 1ro de los 6 concursos, el *Pabellón Argentino*
> 
> 1º PREMIO:
> Trabajo clave 1D4
> ...


----------

